# Hello



## MrsT11 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi there
I've joined today and just after a bit of positivity!!
Me and my hubby have been ttc for almost 2 years now. Currently taking my last months worth of Clomid (6 months at 50mg) and have an appointment at the consultants on the 14th Sept so hopefully will get some answers. Been told by my GP that I have PCOS but nurses at the hospital during ultrasounds have said there's no signs of that so I'm a little confused!! All else is fine, hubby has slightly low motility but apparently nothing to worry about.
It's all so frustrating isn't it? I've made the mistake of telling too many people (after a bottle or two of wine!!) thinking that they would be supportive but instead it's never mentioned again! Think people just don't know what to say to me which is hard because it's the loneliest thing I've ever gone through.
Just want all the waiting to be over! All feels so unfair at the moment and finding it hard to deal with all the pregnant people around me!  
Xx


----------



## Ali1980 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hiya,
It's really difficult isn't it when you tell people that you're ttc, I did the same right at the start of us trying. As it's been so long nobody really asks anything now, which makes it harder in a way as it's like they've all given up thinking it might happen. Sounds confusing that your GP has said it's PCOS but the ultrasound didn't pick anything up. Am sure you'll find out more at your next appointment. 
Ali xx


----------



## MrsT11 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks Ali. 

How long have you been trying? Where are you upto with treatments etc?

I'm so glad I found the site, I felt as though I was the only person going through it but now realise there's so many of us out there!


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi

Just want to say that you are not alone. I went the other way and told nobody! It wasnt until after a year and a half that I broke down ( in floods of tears) and told my best friend, who at the time was very shocked! I think it's good to talk to people, but I have found that i have needed to be a bit selective. People who I though would be terrible and not sensitive at all, have been brilliant, and people who I thought would be great have turn out to be not so.

I wish you lots of luck on your journey. 

Xxxx


----------



## Ali1980 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hiya
We've been trying for 2 and a half years now. I've had all the blood tests, an ultrasound & a lap & dye, and apart from slight endometreosis they came back ok, which makes it more frustrating in a way as I'm sure there must be something not right if it's taking this long. I'm back to the hospital in November so will see what they say then. I've started using the clear blue fertility monitor this month to see if that helps at all, fingers crossed. It's really difficult finding people to talk to who understand what it's like going through this isn't it, I was really pleased to find this site too  
Ali x


----------



## MrsT11 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Daisy

That's exactly what happened with me too. It's funny isn't it? I'm now a lot closer to people who were just acquaintances! 

Congratulations on your twins too! What great news! Xx


----------



## MrsT11 (Aug 27, 2012)

That lap dye test was the most painful thing I have been through! What did you think of it?

It is frustrating isn't it. Its the not knowing and there not being a reason. I'm sick of people telling me to relax and let it happen! As if its that wasy!  don't know if anyone has said that to you?

Are you on any mess or do you think you'll get that in Nov? Xx


----------



## Ali1980 (Aug 27, 2012)

I found the lap & dye ok actually, the only pain I had was from the stitches really and once they disappeared I was ok, plus the gas in my shoulders felt really weird but some jiggling about got rid of that! Did you have any treatment during your lap & dye?

Yep I've had the same thing said to me, after such a long time trying it gets harder to hear it each time. Hard to know how to respond as well. It's meant that I don't really mention it to anyone now so I don't get that response, but that makes it harder as you feel like you have nobody to talk to. 

I haven't been given any meds yet no, wonder if they will in November. I hope they can do that or something as I'm a bit scared of the whole IVF thing.

Do you think you'll be given more clomid at your next appointment or have they suggested anything else? xx


----------



## MrsT11 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry it's the HSG I've had done! I'd forgotten the name and with it having dye involved I got confused and thought it wad a lap and dye! By the sounds of it I got off lightly!

I just agree now and promise to take more relaxing baths! Haha as if that's going to work! But I know their hearts are in the right place! On here there's plenty of people to talk to and you can message me anytime if you want because I'd like to hear how your appointment goes.

At least you've not got long to wait now before your back at the hospital, I'm not sure what they'll do to be honest, the consultant only mentioned the Clomid. I suppose I'll find out soon enough!  Xx


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you mrst. Very excited! I agree with the whole friendship thing. I went to my friends wedding last year ( the day I got a bfn, and I was bridesmaid) and had to deal with the remarks 'oh you've been married two years now, is it not time you get a wriggle on and have children?!' ugggg, those situations are sooo horrible! I did just go through a phase where if anyone asked me anything baby related, I just walked away!

Xxx


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

I also had a hsg, which wasn't too bad- just felt like bad period pain after.


----------



## Ali1980 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ah right I see! I was meant to have an HSG but I have a shellfish allergy so they couldn't do it, only found out though when I mentioned it myself on the day to the doctor - when I was sat in my gown. Kind of scary really as I could have had a bad reaction to it, and they never asked if I had any allergies was only through good old google that I found out! Eek! 

Feel free to message me if you need a chat too, thanks so much, really means a lot  

xx


----------



## MrsT11 (Aug 27, 2012)

That could have turned out really bad!! Fancy them not asking if you had any allergies!

For me it wad really painful then my body went into shock so I had to be kept in a bit afterwards. I was screaming and had to be wheeled out on a hospital trolley! Felt a bit sorry for the lady who was waiting outside the room for hers, bet I terrified her!  god help me if I need IVF!! Xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome MrsT11 - must admit - I was the same for my HSG - blood pressure dropped and the pain was excruciating!! The other ladies just walked out - whereas I too was wheeled out!

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of your questions   

*Ovulation Induction, Clomid & Tamoxifen ~ *CLICK HERE

*Fertility Investigations ~ *CLICK HERE

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complementary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout!

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

We also have a chat room - which is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------



## Ali1980 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh no you poor thing! That sounds awful, did you have blocked tubes or anything? Have heard that can hurt as they put more dye in or something to try to clear them out. Am quite glad with my lap & dye that I had a general so at least I couldn't feel it all happening! xx


----------



## MrsT11 (Aug 27, 2012)

All was fine which was good news! I'm ovulating on the Clomid too so there's no reason it shouldn't happen! Just keeping our fingers crossed! 

Do you think the clear blue fertility monitors any good? Am thinking of buying one. Xx


----------



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

MrsT. I got a fertility monitor, got mine from eBay, its good cos it tells you when your low, high and max, also it tells you what your cycle day is, so no having to keep a record of it in your diary! Got mine from eBay as Boots charging £££'s so wanted to get a good deal xx


----------



## MrsT11 (Aug 27, 2012)

This sounds silly but how does it work? What do you have to do? X


----------



## Ali1980 (Aug 27, 2012)

I got mine off ebay too, £40 & still in it's wrapper & they're £99 I think to buy from boots. You have to buy the test sticks too, got mine off amazon, about £20 I think for 20 of them. It works by detecting estrogen levels & the hormone surge before you ovulate. So it shows how fertile you are throughout your cycle. It tells you which days you have to test on, and it's just from a urine sample on a stick thing, then you put that into the monitor to be read xx


----------



## MrsT11 (Aug 27, 2012)

I think I'll wait until after my next hospital appointment on the 14th to see what they say... I think it would help me as my periods are so irregular I don't know for sure when I'm ovulating. I've spent a small fortune on ovulation sticks so may as well spend a little more on something that will work better! Xx


----------



## Ali1980 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah it's definitely worth looking at, on my first month I haven't had a "peak" though, hopefully will show that next month. My periods were all over the place & really long cycles for the first year, longest was 51 days I think! Were you on the pill before? Think that's what upset mine so much as I was on it for 15 years without a break xx


----------



## MrsT11 (Aug 27, 2012)

I hope you get your peak too!!  it's nice when something looks like its working in your body isn't it!
I was but to be honest my periods were dodgy before that too. I also had an eating disorder when I was 16 so they stopped for about 18 months so can't imagine that's helped either! Xx


----------



## Ali1980 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hope they settle down soon, frustrating when it's like that as you don't have a clue when you're likely to be ovulating at all. When I had my blood tests ages ago I was amazed when they said I was, had convinced myself that something was wrong! Definitely worth giving the monitor a try, think it does say that it only works for cycles up to 42 days long xx


----------



## MrsT11 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'll be fine for that then, they're never longer than that! One of my problems is I don't really know if I'm ovulating or not because when my dr was doing the day 21 tests (I had 4!) they never caught the right time due to me being irregular so my results were always negative, but they would be because they've been taken at the wrong time. The clomids made me regular 28 days and I've definately ovulated so now it's a waiting game... But I don't know for sure that ovulation was the problem!
It's fantastic that you're ovulating, are your periods regular now then? I was like that, convinced myself that all sorts was wrong, it was a relief when I passed each test! It just makes it more frustrating though I think knowing there's nothing really wrong! Xx


----------



## Ali1980 (Aug 27, 2012)

That's good that the clomid has made you really regular and good that you're ovulating too! Hope that has sorted things for you, and this first cycle of clomid you've just been unlucky not to fall pregnant. It's weird isn't it, in an odd way I wish they'd found something wrong with me as it would explain why nothing has happened after 2 and a half years. I sometimes wonder if it's too much worrying about it that's not helping, but it's hard not to worry. Yeah I'm fairly regular now, 33-35 days for the last 6 which is good for me. When I first came off the pill I'd have one month as a 31 day cycle, then up to 48 or so the next, really random and all over the place. My periods are stupidly light though, I only bleed for about 2 days which I'm sure isn't right, but doesn't seem to worry the consultant... xx


----------



## MrsT11 (Aug 27, 2012)

I feel the same, if it was something specific at least there would be a reason! Are you finding it easier with time? I feel calmer now than I did a few months ago. And definately feel better knowing I'm getting treatment. 
It is hard not to worry isn't it when it's all you think about, seems to be no escape from it either there seems to be a lot of pregnant ladies around at the moment! Xx


----------



## Ali1980 (Aug 27, 2012)

There are so many pregnant ladies! It's like every day there's somebody new in the news who's up the duff! I had my lap & dye in March, and felt really positive after that as they said all was fine, but the closer it's getting to my next appointment I'm feeling more stressed and down about it. Had convinced myself that I'd fall pregnant between then & now, and am kind of scared about what the next step might be. I'm hoping that they can just give me something to make me definitely ovulate, and be really regular, rather than go down the ivf route straight away xx


----------



## MrsT11 (Aug 27, 2012)

Theres 8 in our office and in the past 18 months 4 have got pregnant! Its hard to deal with but i just think it must be my turn soon!
Try not to get stressed out about it hun, you were ovulating on your own and you have over 2 months before your appointment so you never know, you might not need to go! And if you do at least it's moving forward then. You're doing everything you can and hopefully something will work!
I'm sure they wouldn't think about ivf straight away, its quite expensive and intrusive isn't it, I'm sure they'd try you on alternatives before it came to that. I think staying positive really helps however hard it is!! My husband is the one who's always making me see the positive side of everything! You said your consultant was happy with your periods too and they must know what they're doing! If it is ovulation do you think theyd put you on Clomid? Seems to work for a lot of people xx


----------



## Ali1980 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you  Think I was having a negative day yesterday! Fingers crossed the monitor is just getting used to me and it'll show a peak next month, and yes if not they would probably try clomid before anything else I would have thought. Good that if I don't get a peak next month I have my appointment soon too, so hopefully could do something for it. 
That's a lot of people falling pregnant at your work, and yes I hope it's your turn soon   At least we're on the right track now and getting support from the hospital and places like this too, really makes a difference. I actually feel a lot more positive since joining this site too! xx


----------



## Tasha33 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the site today and am finding my way around all the different chats etc so I hope you don't mind me jumping in. I just wanted to say how I've found the same situation with telling people. Me and DH have been trying for 3 years, I too, got a little carried away and excited at the beginning and shared with a few people that we were TTC. We were surrounded by friends with babies or pregnancies and you think it'll happen just as easily for you too. I've had a few 'you're married so when will you have babies' comments but they soon fizzled out when we grumbled a response or quickly changed the subject. When we had our initial tests and issues were found (PCOS and low sperm motility), I started to worry and found it very stressful so shared my concerns with my closest friends but, in a similar vein, it hasn't been mentioned again, almost a taboo subject for them, not for me though. I found that everytime I tried to talk about my concerns or worries, the response was 'not to worry', 'it'll happen for you', 'at least something's being done' and then the converstaion would turn back onto their children and nurseries etc. Now, I'm keeping myself away whilst I get ready to start our first cycle and although I don't want to put my life on hold, I do feel better not having to worry about any 'throw away' comments that may be made. And, my family have been good with support. I'm so glad I found this site!


----------



## Beat girl (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi I'm brand new to this site today. Waiting for ICSI treatment to begin. Wait list apparently 1 year at present.
I'm the same in that I'm terrified to tell people, only me and DH know and it's hard. Have had loads of bloods done and they're all ok. People have stopped asking if we will be next and I hate the awful envious sad feeling when family and friends announce they are pregnant


----------



## Ali1980 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hiya hope you're both finding the site useful, nice to talk to people in the same boat isn't it! I told quite a few people when I was having my lap & dye as I couldn't work, go to zumba, etc for a while. So I think now people know there's a reason we haven't had a baby yet they tend not to ask so much x


----------

